# Ice-cream tests positive for Coronavirus



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2021)

Ice cream has tested positive for coronavirus in China and left health authorities scrambling to trace people at risk of infection.

Three samples of locally produced ice cream were found to be contaminated in the Tianjin municipality, in the north east of the country.

Some 4,836 boxes have been identified as contaminated by the Tianjin Daqiaodao Food Company, of which 2,089 have now been sealed in storage.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-cream-contaminated-Covid-China.html#comments


----------



## terry123 (Jan 16, 2021)

This just floors me!!  WTH is going on!  We have vaccines and I was hoping we were making progress and now this.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2021)

terry123 said:


> This just floors me!!  WTH is going on!  We have vaccines and I was hoping we were making progress and now this.


Me too Terry... hopefully we'll hear more on this as the day goes on... without more lies...

It's just incredible to me that a Virus can be in food.. Bacteria I understand  but a Virus ?... this has to be explained and explained very quickly


----------



## terry123 (Jan 16, 2021)

Yes, it does need to be explained!  I understand the bacteria too but like you a virus?


----------



## charry (Jan 16, 2021)

OMG....whatever next .....!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


>


yes I think we all remember that picture, but this ice-cream was tested in the factory and the batches newly made , and that had gone out for sale as well all tested positive... . It may well have been a lack of hygiene in the factory, but regardless , what we need to know is HOW it got into food.. whether ice-cream or not.. this opens up a whole load of questions and fears for the restaurant industry... all struggling to cope during these lockdowns as it is...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yes I think we all remember that picture, but this ice-cream was tested in the factory and the batches newly made , and that had gone out for sale as well all tested positive... . It may well have been a lack of hygiene in the factory, but regardless , what we need to know is HOW it got into food.. whether ice-cream or not.. this opens up a whole load of questions and fears for the restaurant industry... all struggling to cope during these lockdowns as it is...


I agree, but are we going to panic every time something happens in China??


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> I agree, but are we going to panic every time something happens in China??


not necessarily ken... however I do believe we have a right to be deeply  concerned that the virus is affecting_ food... _whether it was caused by hygiene issues in the factory in China or in the ingredients which actually came from New Zealand and Uruguay


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 16, 2021)

Quote from article.


"The chances are that this is the result of an issue with the production plant and potentially down to hygiene at the factory.'

That the ice cream is made with fat and is stored at cold temperatures would make it easy for the virus to have survived, he said."


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Quote from article.
> 
> 
> "The chances are that this is the result of an issue with the production plant and potentially down to hygiene at the factory.'
> ...


...and this is even more scary because if you remember , the 'experts' informed us at the start of this pandemic that come the winter the cold would kill off this virus.. not only has this not happened, in fact in this country and others, the pandemic has worsened in recent weeks.. they're now saying in this article that  the cold will exacerbate food that contains_ Fat._..


----------



## old medic (Jan 16, 2021)

Thats it... were all doomed


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ...and this is even more scary because if you remember , the 'experts' informed us at the start of this pandemic that come the winter the cold would kill off this virus.. not only has this not happened, in fact in this country and others, the pandemic has worsened in recent weeks.. they're now saying in this article that  the cold will exacerbate food that contains_ Fat._..


Yes and at the beginning they also thought that the warmer weather of summer would kill off the virus.
Why they thought that I never understood as it originated in warm weather in the beginning in China.

We have "experts" who are not experts, not yet anyway, how can they be experts when no one has delt with this virus long enough to know for certain its behavior.
It changes almost daily it seems.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 16, 2021)

old medic said:


> Thats it... were all doomed


Feels that way at times doesn't it.


----------



## garyt1957 (Jan 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ...and this is even more scary because if you remember , the 'experts' informed us at the start of this pandemic that come the winter the cold would kill off this virus.. not only has this not happened, in fact in this country and others, the pandemic has worsened in recent weeks.. they're now saying in this article that  the cold will exacerbate food that contains_ Fat._..


I've never heard that come winter the cold would kill the virus, in fact just the opposite, the original thought was that come summer the heat would kill the virus. Why do you think cold and flu seasons are in the winter?


----------



## garyt1957 (Jan 16, 2021)

Scientists have unearthed 28 previously undiscovered viruses, which were trapped in glacial ice from 15,000 years ago.
New Viruses - Melting Glaciers - Permafrost (popularmechanics.com)


----------



## StarSong (Jan 16, 2021)

I've got a question - why in the world were they testing ice cream for corona virus?  Bacteria, sure, but viruses?  Particularly Covid?  Seems pretty random.  

I'd bet that an employee or two tested positive and that led them to start checking all products made in that factory.


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 16, 2021)

This is starting to remind me of Cold War times, when people saw a Communist under every table, threatening their freedom.  Now, we have COVID-19 everywhere, even in ice cream.  Dare we eat anymore for fear that masks, social distancing, frequent hand washing, and vaccines simply aren't enough?

Tony


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Ice cream has tested positive for coronavirus in China and left health authorities scrambling to trace people at risk of infection.
> 
> Three samples of locally produced ice cream were found to be contaminated in the Tianjin municipality, in the north east of the country.
> 
> ...


No wonder Baskin Robbins came out with a new flavor: 
Wuhan Walnut!

God help us.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 16, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> I agree, but are we going to panic every time something happens in China??


Under the circumstances, I think it would be understandable, don't you?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I've got a question - why in the world were they testing ice cream for corona virus?  Bacteria, sure, but viruses?  Particularly Covid?  Seems pretty random.
> 
> I'd bet that an employee or two tested positive and that led them to start checking all products made in that factory.


It was one of the very first questions I asked as well


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> not necessarily ken... however I do believe we have a right to be deeply  concerned that the virus is affecting_ food... _whether it was caused by hygiene issues in the factory in China or in the ingredients which actually came from New Zealand and Uruguay


Think of all those people at the pig slaughter houses that had COVID-19 and continued to work, and the meat was deemed safe.  Now, hmm, was it?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ...and this is even more scary because if you remember , the 'experts' informed us at the start of this pandemic that come the winter the cold would kill off this virus.. not only has this not happened, in fact in this country and others, the pandemic has worsened in recent weeks.. they're now saying in this article that  the cold will exacerbate food that contains_ Fat._..


That kind of makes sense since overweight people who get the virus get really sick.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Think of all those people at the pig slaughter houses that had COVID-19 and continued to work, and the meat was deemed safe.  Now, hmm, was it?


where was this ? ^^^


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> where was this ? ^^^


I heard of one in The Netherlands and one in Illinois- but that was in the Spring, HD.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 16, 2021)

*eats ice cream while reading thread*


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 18, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> *eats ice cream while reading thread*


Spit that out!!!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 18, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Spit that out!!!


too late!


----------

